# Oil information



## futureme (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everybody. idk if anybody would care about this or not. Or if it maybe has even been posted before. Since this website actually has an oil and lubrication forum I thought I may post a link to a dude named dan watson. His videos are old but very informative for anybody who wants to learn more about oil. I forgot his actual title but he was some sort of big shot for amsoil.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjkRtweVg7T_mvrDpavvsJg
Link to his chanel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_iN_IJpSIU
this is a video explaining oil viscosity. 

Sorry if nobody cares but im going to school for mechanical engineering and have a little bit of nerd inside me!


----------



## audischmidt (Dec 12, 2016)

Great bit of useful information that. They also have plenty over at autozone so you can be sure you've got the right stuff. Just ordered my last lot from there with a discount voucher from these guys. Worth a punt for sure.


----------

